# Gonal F Pen - Help



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello 

I started stimms  using Gonal F (900 IU 1.5 ml)  on Monday. I loaded the pen by pulling it back without double checking the it was 150. When I injected it only did 3 clicks and then finished.

My question is how many 150 doses are in a 900 IU pen? today should have been my 7th injection and I have just finished the pen but I'm not sure that I injected enough. Please help


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jayne,

Sorry not been on recently to reply (Hazel, FF Pharmacist has also been answering via PM though so hopefully she was able to help  )

The 900iu pens contain enough for 6 doses at 150iu. There may be a little left in the pen after that but probably not enough for a full dose. Don't worry though I've known people to miss entire days of injections and everything still worked out fine 

Hope all going well with cycle   
Maz x


----------

